

U.S. Government vs. Hackers - bloke_zero
http://www.wired.com/2014/10/us-government-vs-hackers/

======
tzs
> While in jail, weev spent much of his time in prison in administrative
> segregation – a brutal form of incarceration that is considered torture by
> many psychologists. After the director of prisons in Colorado spent 24 hours
> in a solitary cell, he set out to eliminate all solitary confinement in the
> state. In weev’s case, he spent most of his time in a roughly 6×9 cell with
> one other prisoner.

Weev has admitted that he spent much of his prison time prominently doing
things associated with white supremacism. It would not be surprising for
someone doing that to end up in administrative segregation for protection from
black and hispanic prisoners.

Whether or not a white supremacist with weev's personality would face a
serious risk from non-white prisoners would probably depend on how many other
white supremacists are at his prison. If one of the white supremacist groups
that operates in prisons (Aryan Brotherhood, Nazi Lowriders, DMI for example)
had a strong gang at his prison [1], then being in the general population
could be safe.

I want to know what the poor bastard who was in the cell with weev did to
deserve that cruel fate.

[1] and assuming he could stop being an ass long enough to get on the good
side of the local white supremacist gang...

------
Tangokat
The US prison system is completely insane whether you are a hacker or not. It
is baffling to me why you would want to send non-violent criminals to prison
with hardened criminals in the first place, the rehabilitation is likely to be
higher (and cheaper) with something like an ankle bracelet. Also an
interesting idea to have hackers teaching hardcore criminials about OPSEC.
Although you could make the argument that the hackers who get caught aren't
usually very good at OPSEC to begin with - I suspect that they are learning
though, even the Grugq has a video about it [1].

[[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XaYdCdwiWU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XaYdCdwiWU)]

